# Graveurs Pioneer [1]



## Apca (10 Juin 2004)

Bonjour tous le monde,


Je pense que je vais mettre le graveur pionneer 107D dans mon emac, j'aurai voulu avoir l'avis de personne l'ayant utiliser, et aussi si lorsque je rippe un dvd en divx si ca ira plus vite ?

Merci


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2004)

une fois debridé avec le dernier firmware dispo chez macetvideo, il semble que oui.
mais je n'ai pas essayé, le miens sert surtout à burner des galettes en 8x !
à propos de ces firmware modifiés, j'ai pu upgrader un 105 dans un mdd, un 107D dans un boitier macway, mais impossible à appliquer sur un 107D dans un quicksilver.... mystère


----------



## Apca (10 Juin 2004)

Merci de t'a réponse, je le mettrait a jour de toute façon, et j'ai été voir sur macetvideo et j'ai trouver tous ce qu'il fallait  


Merci,

Si d'autre utilisateur ont des remarques concerant ce graveur, ils sont les bien venus


----------



## basthet (14 Juin 2004)

salut , moi c'est une question parallele que j'aurai ..DVR107D , DVR - A07 XL ...y'a plein de réference quasi identique ..c'est quoi les veritables différences ??


----------



## Onra (14 Juin 2004)

Tous les graveurs Pioneer se déclinent dans les version suivantes :

- Chargement à tiroir (Tray load)
- Chargemement mange disque (sloat in load)

Chaque version est ensuite divisé en une version OEM et une version boîte.
Enfin, il y a une référence pour la version mac.

Ce qui doit faire 5 référence pour une version de graveur. Sachant qu'en suite, chaque vendeur fait au moins une faute dans la référence lorsqu'il fait son annonce... ça fait un paquet de références en fait


----------



## basthet (14 Juin 2004)

apparemment , entre le 107 d et le a07 xl ..y'a une question de bulk ou de boite mais aussi de chassis amelioré ... les 2 semble a tiroir ... voudrais pas me tromper , vu que c'est pour l'insérer dans un boitier qui contient pour le moment mon graveur CD ...


----------



## Apca (14 Juin 2004)

C'est juste pour dire que j'ai opéré mon emac, et je lui ai mis le pioneer 107 d et j'en suis très content.


----------



## languedoc (22 Juin 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Tous les graveurs Pioneer se déclinent dans les version suivantes :
> 
> - Chargement à tiroir (Tray load)
> - Chargemement mange disque (sloat in load)



Bon, moi j'ai acheté un G 5 avec un combo. Je veux mettre à la place un Pioneer 107. Question à six sous : la façade du Pioneer est-elle amovible ? Est-il facile de l'installer à la place du combo ?
Merci pour vos patientes et pertinentes réponses


----------



## philipenry (23 Juin 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Merci de t'a réponse, je le mettrait a jour de toute façon, et j'ai été voir sur macetvideo et j'ai trouver tous ce qu'il fallait
> 
> 
> Merci,
> ...


 ben moé suis hyper déçu   :   je retire mon Yamaha (CDRW) du boitier firewire et je mets le 107 D   et j'ai plein de bugs


sur iTunes, ça plate "buffer" et sur toast ça démarre, ça grave rien et ça bloque entrainant un pomme option esc !


sur PC  c'est pas mieux, avec nero ça bloque à 51 % et puis plus rien :  j'ai fait la dernière maj (du 10/6 !) et ça ne change rien  : donc merci de me tuyauter


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2004)

philipenry a dit:
			
		

> ben moé suis hyper déçu   :   je retire mon Yamaha (CDRW) du boitier firewire et je mets le 107 D   et j'ai plein de bugs...


Bonjour et bienvenue

Es tu sur de la position des cavaliers (maître/esclave) lorsque tu l'as mis dans le boîtier FW ?
Ceux ci exigent d'être en maître...


----------



## philipenry (8 Juillet 2004)

Attenzione !  je suis pas certain que le pioneer 107 D fonctionne bien...
j'en ai acheté un (golden gate    86 zeuros    ) mais il plante sur iTune (buffer), 
j'ai fait la maj  du frimware, celle de juin 2004,  il fonctionne impec sur PC    mais toujours pas sur Mac  or comme iTune , discBurner et meme Xburnerfree   n'ont pas de "simulation" j'en ai ras le bonbon de cramer des galettes.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ouèriz ze blème   


quant au cavaliers,  y sont bien en maître y pas de prob ! j'y pige niet


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2004)

philipenry a dit:
			
		

> Attenzione !  je suis pas certain que le pioneer 107 D fonctionne bien...



j'en ai 3 sans problêmes...

2 internes et 1 externe, tous OEM et montés par mes soins.

ça marche avec tout, 0 galettes gachés.


----------



## MAR69 (14 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,

je voudrais aussi apporter ma petite expérience sur ce graveur de DVD ....
Je l'ai commandé chez Macway et reçu en temps et en heure. No pb. seulement voila qd j'ouvre le paquet je découvre un graveur "nu" sans packaging et sans notice ect...j'étais vaguement au courant de ce type de vente qui semble denomer OEM. Voila mais ce n'était pas précisé sur la notice technique... pas très classe comme procédé voire totalement illégal !! qui me prouve que cette machine est neuve. j'attends des explications de macway. comme le dit "jacquot" il ne faudrait pas qu'il glisse sur cette pente glissante....

j'ai quand même remplacé mon graveur Sony "apple" d'origine par ce pionner. Lorsque j'incère un CD ou DVD tout fonctionne sauf que itunes ne reconnait pas ce graveur et que le lecteur de DVD apple a subitement disparu !

Faut-il que j'installe le patch indiqué sur un des posts récent ? existe t'il des risques ? perte de garanti ? je ne parle pas de l'upgrade du firmeware écrit par X de macetvideo.

merci pour toutes vos réponses

@+


----------



## golf (15 Juillet 2004)

MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> ...qd j'ouvre le paquet je découvre un graveur "nu" sans packaging et sans notice ect...j'étais vaguement au courant de ce type de vente qui semble denomer OEM. Voila mais ce n'était pas précisé sur la notice technique...  pas très classe comme procédé voire totalement illégal !!...


Tout à fait légal et normal...
Quand on fait ce type de manip, c'est qu'on est capable de le faire 




			
				MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai quand même remplacé mon graveur Sony "apple" d'origine par ce pionner. Lorsque j'incère un CD ou DVD tout fonctionne sauf que itunes ne reconnait pas ce graveur et que le lecteur de DVD apple a subitement disparu !
> Faut-il que j'installe le patch indiqué sur un des posts récent ? existe t'il des risques ? perte de garanti ? je ne parle pas de l'upgrade du firmeware écrit par X de macetvideo.


Ici dans les posts ici, chez macetvideo ou encore chez Macbidouille tu as tous les renseignements nécessaires à la mise en ½uvre et les réponses à tes questions...


----------



## Olive94 (15 Juillet 2004)

J'ai acheté le Pionner 107 D interne la semaine derniere (82 euros dans un magasin de la rue Montgallet à Paris), pour mon G4 Sawtooth. Tout marche, j'ai meme installé l'update firmware (non-officiel 1.16, dézoné, grave tous les DVD-R à leur meilleure vitesse, rippe en 12x (patché par >NIL
 ...de chez www.macetvideo.com, que l'on trouve ici 

Cela fonctionne tres bien, sauf qu'il faut faire attention a ne pas dépasser la vitesse de gravure pour les DVDRW : comme le graveur est debridé (a cause de l'update firmware), si l'on y prend pas garde, on peut graver en 4X des DVDRW certifiés 2X - de meme pour les DVDR, il faut veiller a prendre ses precautions avant de graver dans une vitesse plus elevée que celle pour laquelle le média est certifié. J'ai donc endommagé deux de mes DVDRW, que j'ai du effacer de force chez un ami peceiste grace au logiciel Nero (je crois) - Ni toast, ni Dragonburn, ni utilitaire disque et encore moins firestarter ne voulaient me l'effacer.

Si c'etait a refaire je ne referais pas cette update firmware.


----------



## MAR69 (15 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait légal et normal...
> Quand on fait ce type de manip, c'est qu'on est capable de le faire


 
1- Pas tout à fait d'accord averc toi. Le produit n'est pas correctement étiquetté. Effectivement après relecture de la notice technique , il est bien indiqué que le produit est "nu" seulement en tout petit dernière ligne. J'avais connaissance de ce type de vente et ne voulais pa s en bénéficier pourtant "averti" je me suis fait quand même avoir. Certains sites affichent en évidence cette caractéristique. Macway à pris délibérement le choix de "dissimuler" furtivement cette info. Je ne remùet pas en cause ce type de vente mais le manque d'information qui me semble très mal vu sur un plan légal. Je n'est aucune raison d'annuler la vente, le produit semble neuf et en parfait état de fonctionner donc rien à redire sauf une grosse perte de confiance qui à mon avis est capitale pour les sites de VPC. La prochaine fois j'irais peut être voir chez leurs camarades...


2- Pas compris ta remarque sur le type de manip ??? je voulais simplement changer mon graveur... c'est grave docteur ?




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Ici dans les posts ici, chez macetvideo ou encore chez Macbidouille tu as tous les renseignements nécessaires à la mise en ½uvre et les réponses à tes questions...


3- Bon ben merci des renseignements...
Effectivement je parcours ,comme bcp de macusers ,souvent macbidouille, MG et mac et vidéo et les réponses à mes questions s'y trouvent très souvent . Mais c'est tellement sympa de bavarder un peu mais bon quand on est puni par un modérateur on s'exécute 

4- pour repreciser je ne parle pas de l'upgrade du firmeware mais de l'eventuel patch pour les iappls.


----------



## golf (15 Juillet 2004)

Le bidouillage, trifouillage, upgrade de machine est aussi vieux que l'informatique elle même 
Il est extrêmement rare de trouver une notice avec des composants (qui sont tous OEM).
La réglementation sur les notices ne s'applique pas car il ne s'agit que d'un composant et non d'un produit fini destiné au grand public...
Si tu vas chez ton concessionnaire auto chercher un cardan il te donnera une "pièce détachée" brute 
Alors, ou tu connais et sais faire, ou tu as le bouquin technique de l'auto ou tu vas chez ton mécano du coin 

Si on veut le faire, c'est que l'on si connaît un minimum ! Ou on se fait aider par quelqu'un 

Et Macway ne dissimule rien. Tous les sites de VPC informatique pratique de même 

Nb : commande une pièce détachée automobile par le net et tu verras le résultat.
Ou des pièces détachées d'électro-ménager (et là c'est encore pire car depuis que tu as acheté ta machine, la même pièce a changé 40 fois de référence  ) 
C'est la règle du jeu


----------



## MAR69 (16 Juillet 2004)

je ne vois pas en quoi changer un graveur est une bidouille :hein: 

Pour enfoncer le clou et me repeter, je ne suis pas contre ce type de vente bien au contraire, par contre que les sites fassent une information loyale à ce sujet. c'est le cas de nombreux sites de réference mais malheureusement pas de macway pour ce cas précis.

le service client de macway à répondu à ma requète de mnière claire et courtoise : rien à redire !

au fait tu bosses chez macway


----------



## golf (16 Juillet 2004)

MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas en quoi changer un graveur est une bidouille :hein:


C'est ta seul réponse ! Jouer avec les mots 
Bah !



			
				MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> Pour enfoncer le clou et me repeter, je ne suis pas contre ce type de vente bien au contraire, par contre que les sites fassent une information loyale à ce sujet. c'est le cas de nombreux sites de réference mais malheureusement pas de macway pour ce cas précis.


Mais cette information y est, à condition de lire 


> Contenu du colis : Graveur xxxxx interne nu





			
				MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> le service client de macway à répondu à ma requète de mnière claire et courtoise : rien à redire !


Alors de quoi te plains tu !?



			
				MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> au fait tu bosses chez macway


Devines


----------



## MAR69 (16 Juillet 2004)

ça tourne à l'enfantillage, dommage...


----------



## sylver (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai en projet l'achat d'un graveur DVD, et jusqu'à présent le Pioneer DVR-107D m'a paru le plus intéressant d'un point de vue prix.
Mais en faisant quelques recherches sur le forum, j'ai notamment trouvé ce sujet où on parle de ce lecteur qui n'est pas directement reconnu par Mac OS X.
Apparement, en suivant le lien vers cette page, on signale que le graveur est directement reconnu à partir de Mac OS X 10.3.3 (je tourne sur la 10.3.4). Cela veut dire qu'il n'y aura pas de bidouille à faire ? Pas de fichier à modifier ? iTunes et tout le reste reconnaîtra le graveur sans problème ?

Et pour ceux qui ont ce graveur, êtes-vous satisfait du produit ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

En interne ou externe ?


----------



## mistertitan (18 Juillet 2004)

je viens de m'acheter un PM G4 1.25GHz avec un graveur pionner 107 pour completer mon combo déja installé, et ce qui me pose pb, c'est que les lecteurs s'ouvrent parfaitement lorsque je touche à la touche eject mais qu'ils ne se referment qu'au petit bonheur la chance.

ils essaie de se refermer mais ne vont pas jusqu'au bout, et se rouvrent. meme en les poussant un peu, ils se referment et se rouvrent. il faut le faite peut etre une dizaine de fois pour arriver a ses fin.

Je pense qu'il y a conflit entre les deux.

aidez moi.

très decu

je ne veux pas changer mon combo pour un graveur dvd, je veux avoir les deux


----------



## Philou309 (18 Juillet 2004)

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait un site ou ils vendent des pièces détachées de Mac, je cherche un superdriver interne pour eMac?


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

achette un DVR-107 pioneer c'est la même chose


----------



## poupon (18 Juillet 2004)

J'ai reçu le mien la semaine dernière, je l'ai mis à la place de mon ancien graveur de cd (quicksilver 733 mhz) et cela marche sans bidouille (panther 10.3.4),


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

Il faut lire les autres sujet de ce forum, ils regorgent de la même quête


----------



## sylver (18 Juillet 2004)

Golf > c'est un graveur interne
poupon > merci. J'ai la même machine que toi (PM G4 733 QS) donc je crois que ça devrait faire l'affaire.

J'ai trouvé entre temps un autre modèle, le Lite-on SOHW 8112S. Est-il mieux que le Pioneer, ou est-ce que les deux modèles se valent ?

Merci.


----------



## Philou309 (18 Juillet 2004)

Et un DVR-107, il marche bien, et il est reconnu par les iApps?


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

Pioneer est le partenaire naturel d'Apple, avec Sony, pour les DVD, Os X est taillé sur mesure pour çà


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

Oui car c'est le modèle fourni avec les eMac maintenant.


----------



## sylver (19 Juillet 2004)

DVR 107D chez Surcouf pour 86¤, frais de port offerts.
Et vous avez en plus 5% de réduction si vous utilisez le code avantage *9551703*.

Et sinon, sur eBay, dans les périphériques mac, vous pouvez trouver des graveurs DVD pour 30-40¤.


----------



## Philou309 (19 Juillet 2004)

n'importe quel graveur standart monte sur les eMacs???


----------



## Balooners (19 Juillet 2004)

Voilà un comparatif des prix pour un DVR 107 : Par ici


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

Oui, c'est une connectique standard, par contre l'avantage de prendre un Pioneer c'est qu'il est reconnu comme un superdrive par le système et iLife (certains Sony aussi puisque des iMac en avaient).
Je crois que je vais essayer de convaincre mon père d'acheter un DVR-A08 s'il me parle de gravure DVD, il m'a l'air vraiment complet.


----------



## lekoala (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!

En effet, quand on souhaite acheter quelque chose , il faut bien regarder avant . J'ai donc une ou deux questions à poser. 
Le graveur de DVD PIONEER 107D marche sur un G4 avec MAC OS X 2.8 ? en interne ?
et est-il totalement compatible avec iDVD 3 ou 4 .

J'ai testé le graveur DVD TEC mais le MAC OS X me donne comme message :

Gravure disque non géré et avec iDVD il tourne en rond à l'étape 4 , il ne trouve pas le graveur TEC , j'ai testé avec le dernier de chez LITE-ON et c'est la même chose . 

merci 

Jérôme


----------



## Philou309 (19 Juillet 2004)

et il est dur a demonter l'eMac????????


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

Ce n'est pas écrit dans petit (50 ou 60 pages) livret blanc fourni avec (là ou ils expliquent comment changer la RAM, la pile, installer Airport Extreme) ? 

Sinon le mieux avant de poser une question c'est comme l'a dit golf de faire une recherche, apparemment c'est simple.


----------



## MAR69 (19 Juillet 2004)

puisquer j'ai ouvert la discussion à ce sujet je vais essayer de te répondre : 

- 107 D reconnu par Macos X : oui mais seulement si tu es sous X.3.3. il est alors reconnu nativement par l'os.

Attention si cela ne marche pas , vérifie la version du firmeware du graveur. La mienne était spontannement la 1.05 ce qui semble insuffisant. Il semble qu'il faille installer la dernière version "officielle" 1.13 ou 1.15 que tu trouve sur le site de mac et video (avec un installateur pour mac ). Des mises en garde ont été faites sur la 1.16 (version non officielle qui améliore les performances du graveur). Après cette manip et avec os X.3.3, le graveur est normalement reconnu par les "iapplications" apple dont idvd (version 3 et 4 à voir). En principe car j'ai encore un petit soucis avec dvd player... j'y reviendrai plus tard.

- Si tu ne possède pas X.3.3 : soit tu te mets à jour (ce qui arait le plus logique) soit tu télécharges un patch que tu trouveras ds un post plus ancien...

- 107 D en interne : oui à brancher sur un port IDE (grande "prise" sur une nappe !)et une alimentation. Pour échanger l'ancien graveur :30 min


----------



## MAR69 (19 Juillet 2004)

Je reviens sur mon pb avec dvd player : 

Celui ci avait spontanement disparu lorsque j'ai installé le graveur. de plus les iappls ne reconnaissaient pas non plus ce garveur. J'ai fait une MAJ du firmeware comme indiqué 1.15.
Toutes les iappls reconnaissent le graveur mais dvd player est tjs inexistant. je l'ai reinstallé. Version 3... le lancement de l'application débute puis s'arrête brutalement. Je fais une MAJ avec la version 4. Rien n'y fait celle ne veut s'installer. Je reste avec la 3... qui ne marche pas avec ce graveur.

que faire à part utiliser VLC ? reinstallation du système ? reinitialiser les droits ?


----------



## FredStrasbourg (19 Juillet 2004)

J'ai installé ce graveur sur un G4 500, et n'était pas reconnu immédiatement par le système.
J'ai réinstallé Mac OS X, et il est reconnu (manip conseillée par le vendeur MacWay), et tout fonctionne avec les iApps.


----------



## mistertitan (20 Juillet 2004)

a  priori, ma panne ne vous inspire pas 

 

pas bien grave puisque j'ai fini par trouver la solution a mon pb sur mac bidouille.
c'était mon combo (qui est en mode cable select par defaut) qui entrait en conflit avec mon superdrive (qui est vendu avec le conecteur sur master). et comme le combo est sur la prise principale, l'ordi le prenait aussi pour un master.

Conclusion: 2 masters ne pouvaient s'entendre, j'ai donc configuré le combo en maitre et le superdrive en esclave.

Depuis, je goute enfin aux joies de mon nouveau PowerMac
 

Ciao


----------



## MAR69 (22 Juillet 2004)

Mon pb est resolu,

il suffit de prendre le CD d'installde os X et d'utiliser le logiciel "pacifist".
Pacifist est un logiciel qui permet de "lire" les paquet "pkg qui sont maintenant très utilisés.
Il suffit de se promener ds l'arborescence et d'installer le bon logiciel.

Hypersimple !

Dire qu ej'ai failli tout reinstaller. :rateau:


----------



## lepej1 (23 Juillet 2004)

bonjour,
j' ai acheté un graveur interne Pionner 107 D il y a quelques jours et des DVD+RW et des DVD+R de marque TDK en x4 et lorsque que je veux graver un DVD, le graveur me dit que mes disques vierges (DVD+RW et DVD+R)ne sont pas reconnu en lecture par le graveur, tout ca sous toast6.
par ailleur , il fonctionne parfaitement en lecture,gravure cd etc etc
quelqu'un a t'il eu ce probleme?
est-il possible de formater un DVD pour un graveur?


----------



## Spécialiste-Généraliste (23 Juillet 2004)

Il était livré avec toast ?


----------



## sylver (23 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et Macway ne dissimule rien. Tous les sites de VPC informatique pratique de même



Mmh, pas vraiment d'accord. Sur LDLC par exemple, tu as clairement la distinction entre les versions "bulk" (matériel nu) et "boite" (matériel avec jolie boîte, notice toute belle, CD et/ou DVD vierge, etc).
Et même si la plupart des sites font pareil que macway, ça n'en reste pas moins une mauvaise information du client.


----------



## lepej1 (23 Juillet 2004)

non,je l'es acheté séparément,pourquoi?


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2004)

Tu as vérifié sur le site du constructeur si le graveur était supposé supporter ce type de média ?
Je crois qu'avec le 106D (donc l'ancien modèle) on ne pouvait utiliser que des DVD_R ou _RW, pas de +R.


----------



## lepej1 (23 Juillet 2004)

non,le 107 D supporte (normalement)tous les types de média et même les doubles couches en gravure, d'ou ma question..


----------



## mistertitan (23 Juillet 2004)

pas de pb normalement pour les dvd+r avec le 107D, c'est ce que j'ai et j'ai aucun pb.
par contre, je ne sais pas comment tu as configuré ton graveur par rapport au combo que tu dois avoir:

peut etre que les graveurs sont mal configurés:
moi j'ai eu des pb au debut car le combo etait en mode CS et le graveur en mode master.

a tu bien réglé un lecteur en mode maitre et l'autre en mode esclave car sinon, il peut y avoir des conflits.


----------



## mistertitan (23 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'avec le 106D (donc l'ancien modèle) on ne pouvait utiliser que des DVD_R ou _RW, pas de +R.


ceci est faux, le 106D est justement le 1er pionner a graver les 2 formats: + et -

mais il ne gravait qu'a 4x


----------



## lepej1 (23 Juillet 2004)

non, en fait j'ai simplement remplacé le lecteur DVD d'origine par le graveur car sur mon G4 400, il n'y a pas la place pour un autre lecteur DVD mais pour un lecteur de disquette à l' origine; il va d'ailleurs falloir que j'agrandisse cette entrée à l' aide d'une scie à metaux!! donc il doit etre en mode maitre ?j'ai pas vérifié cela


----------



## mistertitan (23 Juillet 2004)

pour savoir, derriere ton graveur, a gauche de la nape, il y a des contacteurs don un cavalier posé sur un des contacteurs: il doit etre sur celui le plus a droite: c'est a dire en mode maitre ou master.

regarde l'image a cette adresse
http://www.mon-ordi.com/graveurpasreconnu.htm

je pense alors qu'il est en effet en maitre car mon pb venait du fait que le combo était en CS par defaut et que le 107D était en maitre quand je l'ai acheté et comme je ne connaissait pas ces reglages, j'ai tout branché et evidement, j'avais 2 maitres, d'ou conflit.

essaie donc avec des dvd+r verbatim
si ca marche pas, renvoie ton graveur


----------



## lepej1 (23 Juillet 2004)

bon, je vais regardé cela.

merçi


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ceci est faux, le 106D est justement le 1er pionner a graver les 2 formats: + et -
> 
> mais il ne gravait qu'a 4x


:casse: Ahoutche !

Alors c'est idvd qui refusait les +R ?  :rateau:


----------



## mistertitan (23 Juillet 2004)

c'est bein possible, tout comme idvd refuse normalement les dvd-rw bien qu'il y ait une astuce


----------



## MarcMame (23 Juillet 2004)

lepej1 a dit:
			
		

> non,le 107 D supporte (normalement)tous les types de média et même les doubles couches en gravure, d'ou ma question..


Le double couche, j'en doute fortement.


----------



## lekoala (23 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour ,

 
je viens de recevoir mon graveur DVR 107D , je l'ai installé dans mon G4 avec OS X 2.8 et bien sur, j'ai le message " gravure du dique non géré " 

Je suppose que c'est normal car ce n'est pas l'OS X 3,3

j'ai la version 1.15 dans le graveur

Jérôme


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, j' ai acheté un graveur Pioneer 107D (Graveur CD/ DVD), il et dans un boitier externe, en firewire.
Et j' ai acheté des CD vierges de 870 mo (99 mn)  , mais a chaque fois toast me dit que je ne dispose pas d' assez de place sur le CD, il ne lui reconnait que 702 mo de disponible...

Exite t' il une solution pour que les CD de 870 mo soient reconnus? (et gravables)



Cette question a été aussi posée ici, mais sans réponse (et pour PC):
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-750832-CD-800MB


EDIT: J' ai téléchargé FireStarter FX
http://www.projectomega.org/subcat.php?lg=en&php=products_firestarter#dl

A info CD il me donne:
Capacité totale:79:57:74 (359849 blocks),702 /807 MB

Et je ne parviens pas a trouver le mode simulation (par précaution!!)

Mon fichier fait: 765 mo... 801 607 069 octets...

(Que faire... c' etait pour fournir le fichier a une personne sur PC, sans lecteur DVD)


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2004)

Si ce n'est qu'un fichier, tu peux le zipper (compresser)...


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2004)

C' est quand meme un peu décevant de s' apercevoir que ce graveur capable de graver des DVD de 4,7 Go soit pas fichu de graver mes CD de 870 Mo...


----------



## titi75 (28 Juillet 2004)

j'ai un graveure cd/dvd pionniere 107d
depuis un moment lorsque je grave (des image disc) 
il commense a garver puis ils me mais dans les 10 seconde suivante un message d'erreure
se qui fait que sa muse les dvd 
que sa soit avec toast ou utilitaire disc


----------



## golf (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue (çà fait toujours plaisir)
Quelques précisions SVP sur l'Os ?!


----------



## titi75 (29 Juillet 2004)

mon probleme  m'arrive avec mac osx 10,3,4


----------



## Apca (29 Juillet 2004)

Salut et bienvenue à toi  

Pourrais-tu être plus precis à propos de ton problème?
Que t'arrive t-il exactement ?


----------



## titi75 (29 Juillet 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenue à toi
> 
> Pourrais-tu être plus precis à propos de ton problème?
> Que t'arrive t-il exactement ?



en faite je mais un image disc a graver avec utilitaire disc et quelque seconde plus tard 
il me mais un maisage derreure ( l'ordinateur a vider son tampon ........) et avec toast sa me fait une autre erreur dont je ne me rappelle plus 
mais en plus sa m'utilise mes dvd est ils sont foutu


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

Hou là, y a du boulot !

1/ lorsque tu crées un sujet pour une question, tu réponds dans le fil de cette question et non en créant un nouveau sujet !!! J'ai du fusionner les 2 sujets 

2/ tu es gentil de faire un effort de rédaction en bon français car tu es limite illisible 

Ensuite : le type de machine et où se trouve ton Pioneer (interne ou externe) ?


----------



## titi75 (29 Juillet 2004)

dvd interne


----------



## libellule80 (29 Juillet 2004)

titi75 a dit:
			
		

> dvd interne



D'abord c'est quoi le type de machines utilisé (imac, Powermac etc...)

Ensuite la marque du DVD utilisé?

Libellule80


----------



## titi75 (29 Juillet 2004)

powermac G4 bIS proceseur 2 fois 1 Giga 
cache de niveau 32mo pa pocesseur
512 mo sdram
disque dure interne 2 dont le prinsipale 80 Giga et 200 Giga
graveur PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D interne

DVD utilise :X-data DVD-r
dvd acheter sur cdiscount qui marchait bien ap peut de temp


----------



## Marcant (29 Juillet 2004)

Tu peux réinstaller Toast, as-tu la version 6.0.3 ?
J'ai eu le même pb avec mon superdrive ; il me foiré 3 dvd sur 4. En fait Apple m'a simplement remplacer mon lecteur et depuis tout marche nickel !!


----------



## titi75 (29 Juillet 2004)

jai changer mon graveur il y a 3 mois la versions de toast que j'ai 6,0


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

Pour la dernière fois, fais une effort de rédaction, tu n'es pas lisible...

Il peut y avoir au moins 2 raisons à ton pb :
- un lot de DVD pas accepté
- un pb de màj du firmware

Comment se passe les gravures de CD ?


----------



## titi75 (30 Juillet 2004)

les gravure de cd se passe curectemeet
excuse moi pour les faute mais je suis vraiment mauvais en francais pour des reson persnnnel


----------



## golf (30 Juillet 2004)

En remontant le sujet, maintenant fusionné, tu trouveras une évocation sur le pb firmware...


----------



## PIANPIAN (17 Août 2004)

Mon graveur Pioneer A103 firewire externe ne veux plus graver.
Il reconnait les DVD ou CD vierges la première fois .
Ensuite il donne une erreur de gravure sous TOAST 6 et arrête le programme.

Les CD ou DVD vierges le restent,  mais ils ne sont plus reconnus par le graveur !!!!!

Pas de firmware pour les A103 firewire sur le site de Pioneer et bien sûr encore moins chez Apple ( ce n'est pas un superdrive officiel, alors niet)

Quand au FAQ américains, je n'ai rien vu pour ce type de graveur sous OSX. 
Sous OS 9.2 il n'est pas visible sur le bureau et là non plus pas de firmware. Je me répète.

J'ai un lecteur DVD interne classique sur mon G4 AGP quick silver.

Qui a une idée pour me dépanner ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## OlivierTassi (27 Août 2004)

Bonsoir,
j'ai un peu le même pb avec mon graveur DVD Pioneer A104 (Superdrive). Avec certains DVD-RW, il ne veut pas graver (alors qu'il est vierge). La version du firmware est A227, c'est-à-dire la dernière proposée par Apple, Pioneer laissant Apple se débrouiller. C'est très agaçant car je m'en sers beaucoup pour faire mes essais avec iDVD. Ce pb est-il connu ? Avez-vous une solution, ou dois-je le ramener au SAV (il est encore sous garantie) ?
Ci-joint, une capture d'écran du message d'erreur lorsque j'ai voulu le graver (un fichier texte)


----------



## The Last Dinosaure (17 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Comme le titre l'indique j'ai un graveur Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-106D, J'ai acheté des DVD-RW 4x mais ça ne les grave ni avec Toast, ni iDVD, ni itunes... je comprends pas...??


----------



## basthet (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, le prix des graveurs baissant de minute en minute ,je suis intéressé par le pioneer DVR 108 , avez vous de bonnes ou mauvaises expériences avec ce modèle ...??


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2004)

En interne ou en externe ?
Une recherche sur le forum, index "108", te donnera quelques éléments de réponse(s)


----------



## basthet (30 Septembre 2004)

En externe ,dans le boitier QPS de mon ancien graveur de CD Firewire ...


----------



## raphael54 (17 Octobre 2004)

J'ai acheté hier le DVDR 108 de pioneer chez surcouf. 
J'avais un boitier externe firewire dans lequel se trouve ungraveur yamaha 8824 en parfait etat, j'ai donc decide de replace mon yamaha ( encore en grande forme) pour le pioneer mais la premier probleme le graveur fait un bruit repetitif (clac...) ss tension et pire encore il est hors tension des lors ou je branche la nappe IDE????
quelqu'un peut -il m'aider, je preciser que pour le moment je ne l'ai toujours pas relier à mon Ti.
merci d'avance.


----------



## Alexiel (17 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour 

Je remercie tout d'abord les gens qui pourront m'aider à trouver une solution.

Etant donné qu'à tout solution son problème, le voici :

J'ai installé il y maintenant trois mois un graveur Pioneer DVR-107D dans mon G5, et tout fonctionnait.
Et puis un beau jour (il y a une bonne semaine pour être un peu plus precis), mon graveur s'est mis à graver les CDs en 8x (alors qu'à la normale, il les grave en 24x).

Je ne sais pas d'où ça peut venir....

J'ai bien réinstallé le système (10.3.5), mais rien n'y fait.

Voilà, si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

En vous remerciant tous d'avance


----------



## raphael54 (24 Octobre 2004)

bon suite de mes recherches, j'ai rapporte le graveur pioneer chez surcouf qui la tester devant mes yeux et tout marchait normalement, j'ai decide d'en prendre un autre (nec) et patatra meme histoire, il ne fonctionne pas correctement alors meme que je ne branche que l'alimentation, comme si celle ci faisait defaut.
question quelqu'un peut me dire si un boitier externe contenant un graveur cd peut generer des soucis avec le remplacement pas un graveur  DVD ?
alimentation insuffusante, branchement specifique????
merci.


----------



## raphael54 (26 Octobre 2004)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> bon suite de mes recherches, j'ai rapporte le graveur pioneer chez surcouf qui la tester devant mes yeux et tout marchait normalement, j'ai decide d'en prendre un autre (nec) et patatra meme histoire, il ne fonctionne pas correctement alors meme que je ne branche que l'alimentation, comme si celle ci faisait defaut.
> question quelqu'un peut me dire si un boitier externe contenant un graveur cd peut generer des soucis avec le remplacement pas un graveur  DVD ?
> alimentation insuffusante, branchement specifique????
> merci.




trois jours plus tard le graveur nec marche j'essaye sur un autre pioneer l alimentation ne marche pas   HELP  

bref pensez que l'alimentation mon boitier macway d'un graveur CD Yamaha 8824 est insuffisante pour faire fonctionner un graveur DVD pioneer 108??????


----------



## raphael54 (27 Octobre 2004)

ppersonne n'a l'air au jus ou peut me faire partager son experience.


----------



## Aliocha (27 Octobre 2004)

Je ne pourrais t'aider...je uis novice
Moi j'aun problème avec mon lecteur intégré superdrive de mon imac G4 800. Depuis peu il n elit plus les DVD, mais les CD oui
Que se passe t il
Help


----------



## raphael54 (27 Octobre 2004)

vous faire partarger mon experience telle est ma mission:
et bien après un coup de tel à mac way la reponse fut sans equivoque, les boitiers externe fabriqué pour le graveur CD ne sont pas compatoble avec les graveurs DVD " pas la même electronique" dit on.
si j'avais su... :hein:  en plus quand on voit q'un graveur DVD pioneer cout desormais 72 euros et q'un boitier en firewire coute.....70 euros et ben on se dit vive les portables c'est tellement plus pratique.   et j'oublie au passage merci macway.


----------



## raphael54 (27 Octobre 2004)

pour ton probleme aliocha : pas de reponse.
si cela fait cela malgré tout tes dvd alors oui il est peut etre mort, mais dis moi ton imac il est de quand???


----------



## marsilj (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir

est ce qu'il ya une différence entre un graveur pionner 106D et 106?
ou entre le 107D et le 107

la lettre D veut dire quoi?

Y'a t il une différence au niveau des compatibilités??


merci de votre aide


----------



## marsilj (3 Novembre 2004)

j'ai tout lu mais c pas trés clair ...

pareil ou pas le 106 et 106 D  ???,


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Essaie de t'y retrouver en faisant des recherches ici... 
(ou ici)


----------



## asmakou (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
Je suis le nouveau tres tres proche switcher
Sur Imac G5 20" quel type de CD ou DVD on peut graver: - R  ou   + R

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## touye (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut 
alors moi je ne fréquente pas bcp les forums, mais là j'ai un petit probleme avec mon graveur.
Je viens d'acheter un pioneer a08 xla et le probleme c'est qu'il n'est pas reconnu par les aplic' du mac(itunes et iphoto). avec toast c(est bon, voilà je voulais savoir si il faut que je change de graveur et en acheter compatible mac.l'autre pb c'est que le clapet en façade de  ma tour bloque lea rentée du plateau.
enfin bon c'est la galère, .
Si qqn a 1 solutions rapides je serai siper content


----------



## touye (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut 
quelle est la différence entre le  graveur  a08 et 108. Car pb avec mon tiroir et les applic'


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
Il n'y a pas de différence au niveau du fonctionnement : le 108 est la version bulk du a08 (c'est à dire que le a08 est livré avec des logiciels pour Windows, des vis, un manuel...).
Par contre le chassis n'est pas exactement le même (celui du a08 est censé être plus silencieux), peut-être que ton problème vient de là, mais il faudrait plus de précisions.


----------



## touye (10 Novembre 2004)

en fait qd le tiroir du graveur  sort le "clapet" qui s'abaisse devant mon mac le gene en se refermant. c'est a dire que le graveur ne peut se refermer tout seul je suis oblige de maintenir le clapet bleu. Je ne dois pas etre tres cmair.
autre ? je viens de mettre patchburn 3 pour que le graveur reconnaisse itunes par exemple, ça marche bien mais je voulias savoir si il y a un risk


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Sur Imac G5 20" quel type de CD ou DVD on peut graver: - R  ou   + R


C'est du -R


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

salut
voila j'ai un probleme
l'orsque je grave des dvd (PIONEER DVR-108) 
la gravure se met en  echec des que je prends graver en 4x
si je viens en 2x il grave 
tout ca avec des dvd verbatim 4x dvd-r ou dvd+r

cela vient ilque jen'ai  400mhz et 512 de rame (pour ma part je le crois bien)
il n'y aucune autre application en route pendant le gravage
merci

et aufaite quipeut me renseigner
surleschema d'explication du graveur
j'ai la norme :   zclv       c'est quoi
il n' y pas d'exoplication

merci


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2004)

Déjà, avec quoi graves tu ?

Toutes les apps ne gèrent pas cela de la même manière et comme c'est un pb de débit de données, c'est effectivement lié à la machine et, entre autre à sa quantité de mémoire vive.

Il vaut souvent mieux laisser l'app gérer çà toute seule


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

je grave avec toast 5.2.1

merci pour tes conseils


----------



## Oui (21 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Le graveur combo d'origine du Powerbook Ti est en panne.
Je viens d'acheter un graveur DVD Pionner DVR 108, mis dans boîtier externe via PCMCIA. Il es reconnu par OS 9,2,2 mais pas par OS X Panther ni Jag (Toast 6 non plus).
Ce DVR 108 est à la place où d'autres graveurs, TDK, LiteOn & Disques durs sont reconnus par OS X.

Au secours!
Une solution?
Merci d'avance 
O
------------
Question subsidiaire:
Maintenant PwB Ti n'a pas de lecteur CD interne.
Comment faire MàJ de Système ?
J'ai copié le CD d'origine sur autre partition du DD et lancé "Install OS X"  Ti redémarre puis ne trouve plus Install...

??

Ti 667 VGA
Version du système:    Mac OS X 10.3.4 (7H63)
  Version Kernel:    Darwin 7.4.0


----------



## MarcMame (21 Novembre 2004)

Tu dois bien être le seul à passer par le port PCMCIA pour installer un graveur externe. Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mis dans un boitier FireWire ?


----------



## Oui (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci MarcMame



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois bien être le seul à passer par le port PCMCIA pour installer un graveur externe. Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mis dans un boitier FireWire ?



Parce q j'ai ce boîtier CardBus depuis des années et il marche parfaitement avec des graveurs CD et je le trouve pratique (côté accesible) et ainsi le port FW est dispo pour DD. Et parce q j'ai pas boitier FireWire.


----------



## probatonne (21 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, 
je m'interesse de près depuis qqs jours aux enregistreurs DVD de salon, mon magnétoscope ayant rendu l'âme... 
Et mon attention s'est portée vers le Pioneer DVR-520H car il possède un disque dur et une entreé/sortie DV (ou iLink). 
Serait-il possible d'utiliser cette prise en sortie pour exporter ce que contient le disque dur du Pioneer vers mon Mac afin de l'éditer dans iMovie ou FCP, ou même directement dans iDVD ou DSP. 
Qqun aurait-il des infos là dessus ? 
Merci par avance.   

PS : je précise que je ne dispose pas de camescope DV donc pas moyen d'utiliser ce dernier comme pont entre le Pioneer et le Mac...


----------



## e.mat (23 Novembre 2004)

bonjour that's all .../...

voila, je posséde un graveur externe Pioneer, branché sur ma tour G4 qui tourne sous OS 10.3.6 et j'ai remarqué depuis quelque temps que souvent le graveur aprés un laps de temps ou je ne l'utilisé pas (avec un cd dedans ou pas!), ne répondait plus à l'ouverture via le clavier et parfois via le bouton "open" directement sur le graveur   
J'ai parfois était obligé d'éteindre ou redemarrer mon ordi pour pouvoir récupérer un cd/dvd !

Qu'y a t-il comme problème, sachant que mon graveur est branché en IDE à la place du lecteur cd d'origine !

s'il y a un spécialiste dans l'assemblé merci pour votre réponse   

ps: le lecteur et le graveur fonctionne parfaitement bien, mais parfois le graveur ne réponds plus  :hein:  


a tutti 
A+


----------



## luc (26 Novembre 2004)

problemes mon pioneer 107 refuse de graver des dvd sous idvd il fonctionne sans problemes sous toast  en fait tout fonctionne normalement jusqu'a la quatrieme etape "multiplexage et gravure"et là le mac peut tourner 15 heures sans la moindre evolution et le dvd-r ne se grave pas mes questions sont , qu'est ce que le multiplexage ,le pioneer 107 est il compatible avec la 10.2.8             j'ai ajoute le 107 en second lecteur cela a t'il une incidence  je bosse sur powermac G4 1,25 jaguar 10.2.8    merci a tous

"gravage" n'existe pas 
golf
modérateur


----------



## ludomart (6 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'acheter un graveur pionner 108, il marche bien en lecture pas impossible de graver sous OS10.3 par contre il grave de CD sous OS9.2. pour les DVD ce n'ai pas ça non plus.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je viens de tous re-installer mais rien n'y fait.
Je suis désespéré.
Aidez-moi !!!!


----------



## kiki (6 Décembre 2004)

Juste pour info, sur quel machine tu l'as installer et apparait-il dans le Profil Systeme?


----------



## ludomart (6 Décembre 2004)

Je l'ai installé sur un 933 et il apparait bien dans le profil mais en gravure il marque (non géré)??

Bus ATA-3:

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108:

  Fabricant:	PIONEER
  Modèle:	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108
  Révision:	1.04
  Type de disque:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Gravure du disque:	Non géré
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Protocole:	ATAPI
  Numéro de l?unité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne

Merci pour ton aide
Ludo


----------



## petitfuzzle (6 Décembre 2004)

il faut utiliser Patchburn : www.patchburn.de
simple et efficace...


----------



## ludomart (7 Décembre 2004)

Une question toute bête, vous parlez tous du 107 de pionner est-il mieux que le 108
Moi j'en est un qui ne grave pas sous 10.3 et j'ai les boules


----------



## ludomart (7 Décembre 2004)

Salut, j'ai le même pb que toi, le premier qui trouve fait signe à l'autre
Ludo




			
				Oui a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le graveur combo d'origine du Powerbook Ti est en panne.
> Je viens d'acheter un graveur DVD Pionner DVR 108, mis dans boîtier externe via PCMCIA. Il es reconnu par OS 9,2,2 mais pas par OS X Panther ni Jag (Toast 6 non plus).
> ...


----------



## ophelie (11 Décembre 2004)

bonjour à tous
         moi j'ai installe mon 107d dans un boitier externe firewire qui contenait mon graveur cd sony, il est reconnu par tout le seul prob et il est de taille c'est que je met 30 a 40 min pour graver 4,3 Go de données sur des 8x et je n'est pas reussit a en trouver la cause. D'ailleurs si quelqun pouvai m'aider
                 merci


----------



## alumni (12 Décembre 2004)

salut tout le monde,

j'ai des galères avec un graveur Pioneer dvd-rw interne, modèle 105, monté sur un G4 MDD bi-pro 867 avec OSX 10.3.4

Depuis quelque temps il me fait des échecs de vérification, ou carrément des échecs de gravure, sur des dvd rw. Surtout les Princo qu'il acceptait pourtant sans problème avant...   
Est-ce que Princo a changé sa qualité de fabrication, mystère.

Le plus emmerdant est que ces dvd rw loupés, je n'arrive pas à les effacer. Curieusement, le graveur Philips cdrw d'origine du G4, et le Matshita cdrw d'origine de mon ibook G4, arrivent à le voir, ainsi que les fichiers.
Mais le contenu reste inexploitable.

Le graveur me fait aussi des erreurs, moins souvent , avec des dvd-rw Verbatim, mais jusqu'ici j'ai toujours réussi à effacer le dvd raté et à le graver en fin de compte. 

J'ai essayé plein de trucs, comme démarrer sous un autre OSX sur un autre DD interne, démarrer sous Jaguar.
J'ai bien entendu essayé de graver à vitesse minimum, 1x.
J'ai essayé de graver avec toast, firestarter, burnz, discblaze. Rien à faire.
Pareil pour effacer les dvd rw ratés, aucun ne voit le disque.
J'ai installé la màj firmware proposée sur macetvideo.
Les emmerdes continuent. Je sais plus trop quoi faire. Dois-je offrir tous mes Princo ?

Ces ennuis n'arrivent pas pour l'instant avec des dvdr. J'utilise essentiellement des verbatim.
Mais pour mes sauvegardes régulières, je préfère utiliser des dvd rw, pas des dvd r. Je suis bien embêtée !

J'ai entendu dire qu'on ne pouvait sauver des dvd rw cramés que sur pécé. Vous confirmez ? Et quel logiciel faut-il utiliser ?

Autre question : est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui arrive à mon pioneer 105 ? parce que je l'aimais bien snif snif...


----------



## alumni (12 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je poursuis mes expériences car je suis à court de verbatim pour mes ultimes sauvegardes. Je vais devoir en racheter.

Une tentative de gravure via une image .dmg et Utilitaire de disque n'a rien donné non plus.

Suis dégoutée car ces Princo ne me posaient pas de problème avant. Je vais voir si ça marche ailleurs, sur un autre graveur mais là je n'ai que ce pioneer 105 pour mes tests.

Question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'un graveur interne dvd-rw pioneer 105 c'est envisageable dans un G3 Blanc Bleu ? Merci pour tout conseil !

Je viens de voir que le 108 est à 70 euros du côté de Montgallet et c'est très tentant...


----------



## tieri11 (16 Décembre 2004)

Salut, j'ai un soucis avec mon graveur externe (lacie) ;  mon ibook ne reconnait pas le graveur externe lorsque je veux graver mais il lit le cd lorsqu'il est dans ce même graveur (avec toast). Qui pourrait m'aider ? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Il faut que tu mette le patch "patchburn" mais je ne sais plus où le trouver fait une petite recherche ou sinon qq'un te le dira mieux que moi par la suite.


----------



## tieri11 (16 Décembre 2004)

je te remercie, je vais essayer et je te TAC


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

Patchburn est ici...


----------



## tieri11 (18 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour votre aide mais patchburn est seulement compatible avec OS X ; je suis en OS 9.2.2. Quelqu'un a t'il une autre solution :rateau:


----------



## tieri11 (19 Décembre 2004)

Salut, je repose ma question car rien n'a fonctionné ma premiére fois .
Je suis sur ibook 9.2.2, et il ne reconnait pas le graveur externe lacie avec toast 4.1.1 ou 5.2. Il affiche le message "aucun graveur détecté", mais par contre lorsque j'insère un cd dans le graveur externe, il est lu sans aucun problème. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## aurelito (20 Décembre 2004)

salut je possède un pioneer 107D dans mon g4 400 et je suis confronté à un problème je n'arrive pas à graver des données environ 4giga alors que pour des petits dossiers ça fonctionnne.
pour etre plus clair je lance la gravure de 4 giga et l'ombre de la fenêtre clignote après j'ai la petite roue et pour finir toast 6 à quitter inopinément auriez vous des infos
voila sinon je voulai dire que j'ai mis mon poste ici car je ne voyais pas l'intéret de crée un nouveau sujet
voila salut à tous et merci d'avance


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

Sous quel Os ?


----------



## MarcMame (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sous quel Os ?


Toast 6 ne tourne que sous Mac OS X.


----------



## aurelito (21 Décembre 2004)

sur OSX 10.2.4 je vois pas en quoi ça pourrais jouer mais voila


----------



## MarcMame (21 Décembre 2004)

Quand tu dis _environ 4Go_, c'est pas plus de 4,4Go j'espere ?


----------



## timal67 (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Avec mon Imac G5 en mac os X 10.3.7 et avec mon graveur externe pionner DVR108 je n'arrive pas à dépasser les 1,40% de gravage d'un DVD. Et ce avec le système ou avec Toast Lite 6.0.7. 
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire pourquoi ?? Parce qu'après avoir mis à la poubelle 4 DVD+R je suis un peu vénère. 

D'avance merci


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

as-tu en retour un message d'erreur quelconque?


----------



## timal67 (28 Décembre 2004)

Non je n'ai aucun message d'erreur, j'ai juste le graveur qui s'arrête de touner et après on peut attendre la fin des temps ....

J'ai essayer aussi avec DVD Copy 3, il me demandais d'attendre 4645 min avant la fin de la gravure mais il ne décomptait pas ?? 

Voilà ...


----------



## timal67 (29 Décembre 2004)

Pour information, après être passer chez macway et un échange de graveur sous garantie, cela fonctionne. Il devait y avoir un pb de cache sur le graveur !!!


----------



## luc (10 Janvier 2005)

c'est le nom d'un petit freeware allemand qui permets de faire fonctionner un graveur pionneer 107
avec un OSX.2.8 en second lecteur ou en externe
j'ai oublié le nom du site mais avec un bon moteur de recherche !


----------



## Apca (10 Janvier 2005)

Salut et bienvenu 

   Merci de nous donné cette info... Mais on connaissaient déjà (Voir fonction "Recherche" => "PatchBurn").


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

luc a dit:
			
		

> c'est le nom d'un petit freeware allemand qui permets de faire fonctionner un graveur pionneer 107
> avec un OSX.2.8 en second lecteur ou en externe
> j'ai oublié le nom du site mais avec un bon moteur de recherche !


Oh là, stop, ce n'est pas un innocent "freeware" comme tu dis mais un patch du firmware du graveur et cela se manipule avec *beaucoup de précautions* !...
Ce n'est pas à la porté du quidam


----------



## fripouille (25 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'installer un graveur interne dvr108 dans mon vieux g4.
No problem pour la lecture.

Maintenant que me conseillez-vous comme logiciel de gravure de dvd?
J'ai macOSX.2.8 et je n'ai que 400MHz avec 618Mb.

D'autre part, on me dit qu'il faut utiliser patchburn pour que mon os puisse le reconnaitre comme graveur?! Je ne comprends pas comment fonctionne patchburn (certains carcatères des noms des drivers pioneer sont illisibles, aussi je ne peux pas choisir le bon system driver à patcher). 

Merci!

Sidonie


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Pour le logiciel de gravure : le forum Logiciels ou mieux le forum Vidéo 

Mais j'ai peur que ton G4 400 sous Jaguar ne soit un peu "court" !


----------



## fripouille (26 Janvier 2005)

J'en ai bien peur aussi, mais j'ai lu ailleurs qu'un utilisateur le faisait tourner avec un g4 350MHz et que ça marchait comme sur des roulettes, on va bien voir.


----------



## boutout (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai changé le Combo d'origine de mon G5 par un Pioneer DVR-108.
La gravure de DVD se passe bien, il est reconnu par les iApps grâce à Patchburn.

Je suis déçu sur 2 points :
- Il tourne vite en permanence ( en faisant du bruit ) quand je lis un DVD ou un CD ; alors que le Toshiba d'origine, quand le débit de données était assez faible, tournait au ralenti.

- Surtout, quand il reste inutilisé, il se met "en veille" et ne redémarre qu'une minute après une nouvelle sollicitation. On attend donc souvent.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce type de problèmes ? Comment les résoudre ? Merci


----------



## Victor94 (5 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
J'ai acheté un Pioneer DVR_109 pour remplacer le 104 de mon iMac G4, j'ai suivi la procédure de remplacement au poil, mais je n'arrive plus à booter OSX sur mon disque dur, ni depuis le CD d'install...
Concernant cette histoire de Slave ou Master, j'ai essayé de mettre le DVR-109 dans les 2 positions, rien n'y fait...

QQ1 peut-il m'aider ?
Merci 
Victor


----------



## MarcMame (5 Février 2005)

As tu essayé la position "cable select" ?


----------



## golf (6 Février 2005)

La suite ici : Graveurs Pioneer [2]...  ​


----------

